# H.R. Giger-Inspired Alien Costume



## creatrope (Oct 27, 2009)

Here's my halloween 2009 costume for my son.

My son wanted to be the original 'Alien' from Alien. This is the original H.R. Giger Alien, not the various other shapes it morphed into in the sequels.

It doesn't appear I have the right permissions to upload pictures yet, so I'll just point you at the source. It has a movable jaw and motorized tongue. I wrote down fairly detailed build instructions. Love to hear what you think!

http://www.creatrope.com/blog/make/alien-costume/


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

You do awesome work! Do you do this professionally or on the side? Thank goodness for daughters, seems to be easier to make costumes for them...LOL
Did your son win an award? He should have...


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Awesome job! I really love it and it came out well. His friends have to be jealous.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

super cool!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Fantastic job, very well done


----------

